# Heartbeat and blood pressure.



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

soop said:


> 140 is still very lean for 6'1. I assume you want to fix irregularities but I don't really know your goals beyond that. Do you want to be less than 140?


yes, 125.


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

soop said:


> Yeah I used to get that too when I was younger and ran. It's pretty scary. I used to not want to start up after sitting a long time because I thought I'd pass out.
> View attachment 805079
> 
> This is more normal for me.


May I ask what the name of your app is? Curious of my outcome.

Edit: Nevermind, found it. Got 51bpm right now.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

Lakigigar said:


> yes, 125.


Why, especially if you think it might be the cause of all this.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

soop said:


> Why, especially if you think it might be the cause of all this.


Yeah... i don't know..

My bpm is now 55 three hours after i ran 5.7 km at 10 km/h!!!


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

Lakigigar said:


> Yeah... i don't know..
> 
> My bpm is now 55 three hours after i ran 5.7 km at 10 km/h!!!


Well that's good. 55 is good.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

soop said:


> Well that's good. 55 is good.


That's not my heartbeat in rest. I have to measure that after i wake up in the morning!!!


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

Lakigigar said:


> That's not my heartbeat in rest. I have to measure that after i wake up in the morning!!!


Yeah but its in the healthy range


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

soop said:


> Yeah but its in the healthy range


As i expected, i ... didn't even immediately measure it after i wake up... I was already awake for an hour, and had moved a bit... but i forgot to measure. I eventually decided to measure it.

43!!! That's so low, especially... if you'd consider that possibly my body wasn't recovered from running yesterday; that i wasn't very calm at all and had moved already this morning.



> A good sign is the heartbeat in bed in the morning, even before you have gotten up. An increased heart rate (eg, an additional 10 beats per minute) may indicate fatigue. The increase is also possible for other maladies such as an emerging cold of infection.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

I've checked my heart rate again the last days. It's 46 bpm.


----------



## Ruslan520202 (Feb 26, 2019)

very interesting topic! i like it!


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

Mine has been elevated recently. I had 81 and 125/80 at the doctor's office last week but I have been sick for 3 weeks with bronchitis and asthma attacks. Using the albuterol inhaler sends my hr through the roof. Backcountry skiing and walking a lot, as well as working out in a gym with a personal trainer once a week is keeping me in decent shape. I just need to get over these respiratory problems and I'll be back to normal. I accepted the steroid inhaler, an expectorant, and an antiinflamatory but declined the antibiotics my doctor wanted to prescribe because I only want to take them if I am certain I have a bacterial infection and not a virus. I think I'll have to go back and get them because I am still producing yellow phlegm and having asthma at night.


----------

